# Free Dr Pepper



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Free Dr. Pepper for everyone in America:

LOS ANGELES (AP) - Dr Pepper is making good on its promise of free soda now that the release of Guns N' Roses' Chinese Democracy is a reality.

The soft-drink maker said in March that it would give a free soda to everyone in America if the album dropped in 2008. Chinese Democracy, infamously delayed since recording began in 1994, goes on sale Sunday.

"We never thought this day would come," Tony Jacobs, Dr Pepper's vice president of marketing, said in a statement. "But now that it's here, all we can say is: The Dr Pepper's on us."

Beginning Sunday at 12:01 a.m., coupons for a free 20-ounce soda will be available for 24 hours on Dr Pepper's website. They'll be honored until Feb. 28.

Dr Pepper is owned by Dr Pepper Snapple Group, Inc.

http://www.usatoday.com/life/music/news/2008-11-20-dr-pepper-gunsroses_N.htm

For Dr Pepper fans....


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I am willing to go for this. I may finally have the guts to try this soda. (I usually stick to my coke/cherry coke)


----------



## soapy70 (Oct 29, 2008)

I saw this too. I will be online Sunday morning to get mine. My youngest loves the stuff!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Can't stand the stuff myself, but there was a thread about Winter where people were extolling Dr Pepper.  Plus Jim said it was the official drink of D&D.

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)




----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

bad, bad, bad

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

Sorry.  I saw the thread title and my brain just went there.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

Actually, it went to The Hurricane first and Tibet second.  *pads post count*


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Sorry. I saw the thread title and my brain just went there.


Cute, Jim. It took me a few times to read and re-read the banner before I 
figured it out and got 'the point'.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

I remember Colbert's line. "There will _be_ Chinese democracy before there is Chinese Democracy."


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Dr Pepper's introduction in 1885 preceded the introduction of Coca-Cola by one year. It was formulated by German pharmacist Charles Alderton in Morrison's Old Corner Drug Store in Waco, Texas. To test his new drink, he first offered it to store owner Wade Morrison, who also found it to his liking.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

^^ I knew this was coming.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Dr Pepper's introduction in 1885 preceded the introduction of Coca-Cola by one year. It was formulated by German pharmacist Charles Alderton in Morrison's Old Corner Drug Store in Waco, Texas. To test his new drink, he first offered it to store owner Wade Morrison, who also found it to his liking.


Thank you, Jeff,
You are quite the History Buff 

--sailor


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Well.. thank you for posting this. I love Dr. Pepper.    I'll enjoy this free drink.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

sailor said:


> Thank you, Jeff,
> You are quite the History Buff
> 
> --sailor


He lives around the corner from the museum.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Now if I can only remember to get online for my coupon!  I'll be having diet cherry vanilla dr pepper .. yumm.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

Buttercup said:


> Now if I can only remember to get online for my coupon! I'll be having diet cherry vanilla dr pepper .. yumm.


It tastes MORE like regular cherry vanilla Dr. Pepper.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> ^^ I knew this was coming.





sailor said:


> Thank you, Jeff,
> You are quite the History Buff
> 
> --sailor





Bacardi Jim said:


> He lives around the corner from the museum.


Actually my post was indeed tongue-in-cheek since I live near Waco, Texas and the Dr. Pepper Museum is perhaps Waco's only recent claim to fame. (Other than the David Koresh debacle.)

EDIT: Note that I made no mention of my neighbor, George W. Bush, while BJ was on this thread. Now that Jim's gone on to other things&#8230;


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Actually that was a little tongue-in-cheek since I live in Waco, Texas and the Dr. Pepper Museum is perhaps our only claim to fame. (Other than the David Koresh debacle.)


Oh yes, you do live in Waco. But David Koresh lived in Wacko.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

sailor said:


> Oh yes, you do live in Waco. But David Koresh lived in Wacko.


Kettle.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Sorry, I don’t get it, BJ.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Sorry, I don't get it, BJ.


Don't worry about it.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Well okay then, I’m outta here. Don’t forget to brush your tooth.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Well okay then, I'm outta here. Don't forget to brush your tooth.


Hey! I have SIX teef!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Hey! I have SIX (sp) teef! (toofs)


Good morning, Jim.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Plus Jim said it was the official drink of D&D.
> 
> Betsy


I don't mind Dr. Pepper (hate Pepsi) but I must inform you that the official drink of D&D was Sprite. (At least in the late 70's)


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

I am a Pepper, sign my big fuzzy butt up!


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Be sure and tell me again how to get the free Dr. Pepper when it is time to do it.  I already forgot what was said.  I love Dr. Pepper.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Free Dr. Pepper for everyone in America:

LOS ANGELES (AP) - Dr Pepper is making good on its promise of free soda now that the release of Guns N' Roses' Chinese Democracy is a reality.

The soft-drink maker said in March that it would give a free soda to everyone in America if the album dropped in 2008. Chinese Democracy, infamously delayed since recording began in 1994, goes on sale Sunday.

"We never thought this day would come," Tony Jacobs, Dr Pepper's vice president of marketing, said in a statement. "But now that it's here, all we can say is: The Dr Pepper's on us."

Beginning Sunday at 12:01 a.m., coupons for a free 20-ounce soda will be available for 24 hours on Dr Pepper's website. They'll be honored until Feb. 28.

Dr Pepper is owned by Dr Pepper Snapple Group, Inc.

http://www.usatoday.com/life/music/news/2008-11-20-dr-pepper-gunsroses_N.htm

For Dr Pepper fans....beginning at 12:01 AM tonight. No mention on the website yet.

http://www.drpepper.com/

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

so happy we have printers here at work..I just hope I can access the site.  The work puters have restrictions and are not allowed to go to certain places.00


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> so happy we have printers here at work..I just hope I can access the site. The work puters have restrictions and are not allowed to go to certain places.00


 It's supposed to be up for 24 hours... not limited to the first X or anything, just 24 hours; as long as you're not working a 24 hour shift midnight-to-midnight you should be ok.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Seems to be lots of Peppers on this Board.  I think I've found my true home at last.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, I'm the lone woman out as I don't like Dr. Pepper; then I don't like most soft drinks.  I only started appreciating coke when I realized you could put rum in it.

Betsy


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

A word to the wise - I think the basic flavor ingredient for Dr. Pepper is prune juice.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jeff said:


> A word to the wise - I think the basic flavor ingredient for Dr. Pepper is prune juice.


How healthy!! Now I feel much better.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

YIPEE,  Jeff  Tks. once again.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes, I'm the lone woman out as I don't like Dr. Pepper; then I don't like most soft drinks. I only started appreciating coke when I realized you could put rum in it.
> 
> Betsy


Yumm! Captain Morgan Tattoo and diet coke is my drink of choice.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes, I'm the lone woman out as I don't like Dr. Pepper; then I don't like most soft drinks. I only started appreciating coke when I realized you could put rum in it.
> 
> Betsy


Well you should get one anyway. Christmas is just around the corner. Wrap it up and give it to someone.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Dr Pepper... the official soft drink of Texas!!

Love the stuff, but my favorite Dr Pepper is the one made in Dublin, TX... still made with _Imperial Pure Cane Sugar _ instead of corn syrup!! More expensive than normal, but sooooo worth it!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

My favorite soda, love the stuff! Would love to try that Angela.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

ScottBooks said:


> I don't mind Dr. Pepper (hate Pepsi) but I must inform you that the official drink of D&D was Sprite. (At least in the late 70's)


I started playing D&D as an adult (well, 1 in 1979. 75% of the people I played with for the next decade did so while enjoying Dr. Pepper and Nacho Cheese Doritos.

The rest drank Mountain Dew with their Nacho Cheese Doritos.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> My favorite soda, love the stuff! Would love to try that Angela.


Dublin Dr Pepper - The Oldest Dr Pepper Bottling Plant in the World!

http://www.dublindrpepper.com/


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I started playing D&D as an adult (well, 1 in 1979. 75% of the people I played with for the next decade did so while enjoying Dr. Pepper and Nacho Cheese Doritos.
> 
> The rest drank Mountain Dew with their Nacho Cheese Doritos.


I started in '78 at the age of 14, just after the first AD&D books came out. Inside the Beltway we drank Sprite and ate Fritos. Course we quit playing around '81 (Girls, Cars, Jobs...)

I would love some Dr. Pepper made with sugar. Too bad I didn't know about it in July; I was in Nacogdoches for a long weekend. I remember when Coke switched to corn syrup around the time of the "New Coke" debacle; deep disappointment with the watered down result.

Anybody (besides Jim who probably has one hidden away) remember "Pepsi Clear"? That was some bad soda.

17 minutes till FREE PEPPER!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

ScottBooks said:


> I started in '78 at the age of 14, just after the first AD&D books came out. Inside the Beltway we drank Sprite and ate Fritos. Course we quit playing around '81 (Girls, Cars, Jobs...)
> 
> I would love some Dr. Pepper made with sugar. Too bad I didn't know about it in July; I was in Nacogdoches for a long weekend. I remember when Coke switched to corn syrup around the time of the "New Coke" debacle; deep disappointment with the watered down result.
> 
> ...


You can order Dublin Dr Pepper from their online store.... http://www.dublindrpepper.com/


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Can't even get in to get my free coupon.  I'll keep trying.  So far I've managed to register, but keep timing out when I submit my request.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I was able to get one for me, one for my husband this morning at 6:30 EDT.  Keep trying!
Betsy


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

It kept giving me an error at first.  Then I realized I already had an account there from some other promotional deal.  I logged in and Bif, Bam, Boom!, I was all done.  I love free!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I've been working at it since about 8:45.  Finally got logged in.  Then got to put in my details and type the funny words.

Loading. . . . . . Loading. . . . . . Loading. . . . . . Loading. . . . . .

Pretty soon I'll have to just move to my other computer and start over. . .gotta go where there's heat!  I'm supposed to get one for hubby too. . ..

Ann


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I quit after logging in and then logged in again, and it went POOF!

Betsy


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

not going to fill in all of that registration for one free drink.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

It sure sounds like a lot of hassle for a cupon.  I guess 240 million people decided they want one now...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

My brother wouldn't have done it either, or my husband.  And I don't even like Dr Pepper!  But they said they would give a Dr Pepper to everyone in America and I'm determined...

Betsy


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

everyone minus Dori  And I love Dr. Pepper.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You can have my coupon, Dori.

Betsy


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

Well, it seems they've created a monster.
Its almost 11 am eastern and the website will not come up, only a "Server too Busy" message.  I've been trying since I found this thread, I have a friend at work who is a really die-hard Pepper - She is willing to walk the quarter mile to the other end of our building when our machine runs out of Dr. Pepper.  I thought I'd make her smile on Monday.  Maybe I'll try again in a little while........

Katiekat


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

i really hope this offer doesn't break the internets... I like my internets unbroken thank you.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> i really hope this offer doesn't break the internets... I like my internets unbroken thank you.


Like my egg yolks.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

eggszactlly!


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

I think they broke their site - it comes up with a logo and says "Loading" and goes no further....oh well, at least I'm not the junkie!  It's too bad, though, I feel sorry for everyone who wasn't up at 0 dark thirty. 

Katiekat


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> eggszactlly!


Okay, it's time to give Vampyre a ... groan ...

I'm still trying. For those of you lucky ones who have gotten the coupon, do they e-mail it to you or do you print it out?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

The only thing more embarrassing than having a party to which nobody came is to have a party where you don’t have room for all the guests.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Okay, it's time to give Vampyre a ... groan ...
> 
> I'm still trying. For those of you lucky ones who have gotten the coupon, do they e-mail it to you or do you print it out?


The message I got was that it was going to be mailed.

You might try again once the football games start...

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

Jeff said:


> The only thing more embarrassing than having a party to which nobody came is to have a party where you don't have room for all the guests.


If that's the most embarrassing thing you can imagine, you must have spent most of your life living in the same cave as Dori.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Some of us don’t make quite the same effort to do embarrassing things as others.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Some of us don't make quite the same effort to do embarrassing things as others.


You'd be surprised how little effort it requires!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Nothing you might say or do would surprise me, BJ. You're the live life of the party.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Nothing you might say or do would surprise me, BJ. You're the live life of the party.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Some of us don't make quite the same effort to do embarrassing things as others.


And some of us have it down to an art.


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

I just tried and the site is busy.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I give up.  I'm wearing out a $20 manicure to save $1.69 on a Dr. Pepper.  On the other hand, I love free stuff.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

its says the time to get the free dr pepper has ran out...?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Supposed to be 24 hours from 12:01am...

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The ad was still there.  There was also a phone number if you are having trouble...don't know if anyone is staffing it.
Click here to get a Free Dr Pepper for a limited time. If you are having trouble submitting your information, please contact our consumer relations line at 1-800-696-5891

Betsy


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I think I am going consider my not getting the free coupon as a sign that I am not to meant have a dr. pepper. i'll just try it at the next family gathering (thanksgiving), someone is bound to bring dr. pepper


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I've been trying off and on all day since about 8:45 this morning.  Between reading this board, checking e-mail, watching football, and going to church.  No dice.  They clearly underestimated the popularity of the promotion. . . .if they're smart, they'll extend it a day or two.  Right now it says about 3 hrs 10 minutes left. . . I've logged in and it just hangs.

Ah well, I prefer diet cherry coke anyway:  tastes more like regular dr. pepper  

Ann


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Finally got through and typed in my info.  Then I had to retype two words as confirmation.  Then they gave me two more words to type in.  Went through five sets of two words and I finally said enough.  

They may have promised a free Dr. Pepper to everyone in America, but they sure made it hard to get the coupon.  I'm switching to Pepsi for a week.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

That'll show 'em!

Betsy


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I'll stick to my A&W. yum


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Or maybe I'll just switch to butterbeer.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

They now have a phone number to call and I just got through, although they only allow one coupon per address so 
I don't know how every person in America can get a drink:

1.888.377.3773


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

I guess I was lucky.  i got mine early Suday morning, right after I got to work.  It was one of the first things i did once i got settled in.    I have my priorities.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I never did get on.  But I checked just now (10:22 a.m. EST) and the link is still up.  I'm trying to use it. . . . .says 7 hrs + left on the promotion.  Hmmmm.

ann


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

There is a message on their home page that this promotion has been extended until 6pm tonight.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I tried to do it this morning with the e-mail address I was using.  It says I already got one.  So may be when I thought it was timing out the other day, it didn't really.  I tried again with my husband's e-mail. . . .timing out but maybe I can get it to register eventually.

Ann


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

If it says your email address is already in use then you have an account there.  Ask it to send you your info vial email so you can log on to fill out your mailing info.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

sailor said:


> They now have a phone number to call and I just got through, although they only allow one coupon per address so
> I don't know how every person in America can get a drink:
> 
> 1.888.377.3773


Remember you can call, too....number above

Betsy


----------

